# たむろっていた



## fxlle

黒板掃除を受け持っていたときに近くで友達とたむろっていたので一か八かで黒板消しを叩いて上手くその女子の方向に粉を流しました。 

この単語の普通形はなんですか？


----------



## kanadaaa

どの単語ですか？


----------



## fxlle

kanadaaa said:


> どの単語ですか？


*たむろっていた*


----------



## Flaminius

「たむろっていた」に含まれる動詞の終止形は「たむろる」です。ただし、「たむろる」は口語的で、卑俗なといってもよい語であり、標準的な言い方では「たむろする」または「屯する」と言います。

また、「たむろる」という終止形は理論的には想定できますが、「たむろっている」と「たむろっていた」以外の形態は私は聞いたことがありません。若者言葉なのかもしれません。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

たむろう（屯う）（五段活用、自動詞）

Weblio和英辞書 -「屯う」の英語・英語例文・英語表現

たむろする（屯する）（サ変動詞） might be another candidate.
たむろしてーーー＞たむろって

屯する（たむろする）の意味 - goo国語辞書


----------



## Flaminius

私はこの語について、ネット検索で調べたことしか言えないのですが、「たむろう」という形はWeblio辞書以外ではほとんど見つけられませんでした。ただし「たむろわない」と「たむろわず」はそれなりの件数があり、「たむろらない」と「たむろらず」よりヒット数が多いことは知っています。おそらく、「たむろう」は、これら否定の形から理論的に作られたのでしょう。理論的にと書いたのは、「たむろう」という形の検索によるヒット数は、「たむろる」よりもはるかに少ないからです。「たむろっている」はどっちの終止形を想定しても規則的に導き出すことができます。

「たむろする」から規則的に派生するのは「たむろっている」ではなく「たむろしている」です。これは俗語ではなく通常の言い方です。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

僕的には、（若者が）"たむろう場所”などでGoogleすると615件と多くのヒットがあるように、連体形として「たむろう」はほぼ当たり前に使われていて、「たむろう」という単語はあって当然という感覚を持っています。
「たむろる」のほうが初めて聞く言葉ですが、”たむろる場所"をGoogleすると61件ヒットして、「たむろる場所」というような表現も多数ヒットするので、びっくりしたのですが、何かの辞書に取り上げられているのでしょうか。辞書にあるのは「たむろう」の方と思いましたが。方言的な場所による違いなのでしょうか？

"たむろう"約83,700件
"たむろる" 593件

たむろしているーー＞たむろっている（促音便化）も日本語（の若者言葉など）ではアリ得ると思うのですが。
ナンパしているーー＞ナンパっている
お茶しているーーー＞お茶っている　
逃亡しているーーー＞逃亡っている
・・・ないか。

ははあ、
テンパっている＜－－－「テンパ」る
たむろっている＜－－－「タムロ」る
という思考パタンでできた若者言葉なのかいな？　それならアルと思います。

ただし、これらは、
「パクる」、「テンパる」、など、「パクする」「テンパする」などとは言えず、名詞として「パク」「テンパ」だけでは成立しないような場合に作られた造語であり、「軟派」「お茶」など名詞として成立している単語に「ナンパる」とか「お茶る」と「る」をつけて動詞にするのは可笑しく感じ、「軟派する」「お茶する」など「する」をつけて動詞にした方が自然に感じるという点で問題を含むと思います。

以上の考察より、「屯う」ではなく「タムロる」が成立する為には、「屯（たむろ）」という名詞を話者が知っているのか、馴染みがあるのか、それとも知らないなのかが鍵になると思います。「たむろ」や「たむろう」に馴染みがない人にとっては「タムロる」は言葉として成立し、私の世代のような「たむろう」を一応知っている者には「タムロる」はとても奇異に感じるのではないかと思います。（以上完全に私見です。）


----------



## Flaminius

なるほど。今デスクトップで確認したら「たむろう場所」のほうが「たむろる場所」より多数ですね。朝モバイルから検索したのとはかなり違う結果になりました。「たむろう」は理論的に想定される形態の一つであるだけでなく、実証されている形であり、主流の形態でさえあるということになりそうです。これは私にはかなり意外でした。


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 辞書にあるのは「たむろう」の方


Weblio辞書のことなら、「口語」という注記がなされています。紙の辞書を二冊あたりましたが、「たむろする」以外の動詞は立項されていませんでした。



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「軟派」「お茶」など名詞として成立している単語に「ナンパる」とか「お茶る」と「る」をつけて動詞にするのは可笑しく…


そうかなあ。動詞化接辞「る」をとる名詞は結構ありますよ。例: ギャグる、写メる、ミスる、ガスる
ただし、「ガチる」のように状態を表わす形態であって品詞のよく分からないものもとりうるので、「する」による動詞化より自由度が高いことは確かですが。ここで神永曉氏が紹介している江戸時代の動詞の例5つのうち、3つで名詞のもとの形が保存されていないことを考えると、接辞「る」は極めて初期からそういう傾向をもっていたのかもしれません。



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「たむろ」や「たむろう」に馴染みがない人にとっては「タムロる」は言葉として成立


私は名詞「たむろ」を知っていたので、動詞化接辞「る」をつければ「たむろる」が派生できると思っていました。



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 私の世代のような「たむろう」を一応知っている者


「たむろう」はより古くからある形なんでしょうね。ただし、接辞「う」(他の活用を考えると-wuを想定する方がいいか)による動詞派生は他に例が思いつきません。どういう経路で出てきた形態なのか不思議に思いました。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

・ミスる＞ギャグる＞写メる の順に馴染みがあります。「ガスる 」というのはおならをするってことですかね。これは知りませんでした。これらは「る」をのぞいた名詞に意味がありますね。「サボる」を今思いつきましたが、これは外来語の「サボタージュ」を省略して「る」をつけたとわかるので、名詞に意味があります。作られた当時のちょっとした「粋な言葉」だったのでしょうかね。

・「たむろう」の「う」は、同義語の「集う」から出てきたのでは？

・「たむろる」はどう考えてもweirdだと、typoだろうとすら思っていたので、Googleで多数ヒットしてホントに驚きました。ひょっとしてグーグルでヒットした物がすべて何らかのタイプミスによるtypoではないかとさえ訝ったほどでした。
日本語の多様性をあらためて認識させていただきました。ありがとうございます。


----------



## Flaminius

「ガスる 」は登山者の符牒で「下山途中にガスってきた」のように使い、濃霧がでることを指します。ところが、これを見ると、ガストに行くという意味で「ガスる」を使う若者がいるようです。レストランチェーンのことを指して「ガスに行く」とはいえないので、私の例としては使えません。これは、「サボをする」のような名詞として独立した用例のある「サボ」および「サボる」と違うところです。



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 日本語の多様性をあらためて認識させていただきました。


こちらこそありがとうございました。

*fxlle*さんなど、他のスレッド読者のための結論。
終止形は「たむろう」で、少数だが「たむろる」という例もある。


----------



## fxlle

辞書に調べれば、「屯る」という単語がない一方、「牛耳る」という単語はあります。

投稿者は「牛耳る」などの単語を思い浮かんだだろうね。


----------

